# 100 lbs puppy show pics



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Here are some pictures I took of Rollo today as we got a decent amount of snow! I think he is still looking lean for 101.2 lbs and not quite but close to a 1 year old! My big baby!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Any and all thoughts and/or constructive criticism would be appreciated. Again, I constantly get people who say he looks thin (especially in pictures) but are quite taken back when they realize he's about 100lbs and see him in person. I'm very interested in what his full adult size will be when he fills out a little more. Our vet is flabbergasted by his size, especially for a shepherd at his age, so we go in for much more frequent vet checks just to make sure Rollo is and continues to be healthy at his bigger size. So far so good. I just worry about his size as he gets older!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He is a handsome boy
Bud was pushing 100lbs. Not quite as big as your guy. The pup I had to put down for aggression was 117lbs and still growing at 18 months. 
My firm belief is that the bigger they are the more vital it is to keep them lean and fit. 
Few people ever realized how big Bud really was. Once he had filled out his size was deceptive. He didn't look much bigger then the 75lb dogs. 
Your guy looks good. He is a bit lean but I like them that way.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, he looks to be a healthy weight for his size. Most GSDs that weigh in at 100 lbs. are overweight. The standard for the breed (maximum of 26" for males, 24 for females) means a healthy weight is generally not more than 90 lbs. 
But of course, , a larger dog is going to weigh more!

Far too many pet owners equate food with love, and their pets are obese as a result. People get so used to seeing it that they think a lean, fit dog is skinny! 

Your guy looks fine to me, and of course, at his age, he still has some filling out to do.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes he could use another 10 pounds I would say.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

We are too used to oversized 'everything'. He looks great. Adding 10 pounds will be just adding fat. He doesn't need that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's handsome!!! 

Sometimes, big dogs just happen.  I wouldn't get worried about him as he ages. I've seen a few dogs as big as him and they did not have any health issues due to size.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> We are too used to oversized 'everything'. He looks great. Adding 10 pounds will be just adding fat. He doesn't need that.


Just be adding fat huh. You must not have been any kind of athlete because that is nonsense unless you just sit on your ass and eat more. Any athletic person in the world knows putting on 10 pounds of muscle is easily obtained and I believe you would accomplish the same thing with an active dog.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

He does not looks too skinny to be. He sure has some loooooong legs though! Maybe that is why he weighs more, because he is tall! 

He looks VERY happy though and enjoying life!

I cannot believe you have snow already and we don't. I'm pretty excited to see how Mei likes the snow. She experienced just a little bit of it when she was like 10 weeks and loved it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes he looks great!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Malibu said:


> Just be adding fat huh. You must not have been any kind of athlete because that is nonsense unless you just sit on your ass and eat more. Any athletic person in the world knows putting on 10 pounds of muscle is easily obtained and I believe you would accomplish the same thing with an active dog.


The dog does not need more weight and he is just under a year old. Keeping him lean while he finishes growing would be my guess. I don't work pups, I refused to allow my child to be put on bodybuilding supplements at 14 and I never put a leg over a horse under 3.
I believe in natural play, fresh air, sunshine and healthy food for all youngsters.

I was an athlete, and gaining muscle is not what I call easy.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

The one picture clearly shows his hipbones jutting out, not a healthy weight, but these youngsters can be hard to keep weight on.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

I guess it's safe to say it's all a matter of opinion. If your concern is if he's healthy and happy looking everyone seems to agree with that and that's important thats he's healthy and happy. As far as his weight let your vet tell you what he thinks.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> The one picture clearly shows his hipbones jutting out, not a healthy weight, but these youngsters can be hard to keep weight on.


It could just be the way Rollo is standing, but I notice that too only in that one picture. I'm assuming you're talking about the pic of him in the dark with glowing eyes. All the other pictures, its tough to tell. And I agree it is hard to keep weight on! Sometimes I feel like I'm not feeding mine enough!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank you all for the feedback I appreciate it! I guess a lot of it really is subjective, I think Rollo looks pretty good, so I'm not too worried, but I am excited for when he *naturally* fills out. And I cannot wait until he stops eating so freakin much...the dude is a horse and we go through food like crazy lol


----------



## gsdworld7 (Nov 3, 2018)

Your pup is gorgeous! I loved his name.

IMO he looks skinny but pictures can be deceiving. If he's healthy then it shouldn't be a problem. Everyone that meets my Golden says he's too skinny but I beg to differ.

As a society we got used to see a lot of fat dogs due to negligence from their owners; it's impregnated in our minds that "fat dogs = healthy dogs" and "skinny dogs = starving dogs". However, this is not true.

Keep in mind YOU are his owner, so it's YOUR business and nobody else's!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

gsdworld7 said:


> Your pup is gorgeous! I loved his name.
> 
> IMO he looks skinny but pictures can be deceiving. If he's healthy then it shouldn't be a problem. Everyone that meets my Golden says he's too skinny but I beg to differ.
> 
> ...


It's still so crazy to me how thin he is at 101 lbs lol!


----------



## gsdworld7 (Nov 3, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> It's still so crazy to me how thin he is at 101 lbs lol!


I think he's very tall, maybe that's it? If he's healthy that's all that matters!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I think he looks great! He is young too, I would not be concerned with being lean at this point.

But wow, how tall is he? Measured Valor with the ....dog measuring stick thing they use for show dogs..and he is 27.5 inches at the withers which is super tall (NO SEIGER SHOW FOR YOU!! lol) and weighs about 92lbs. He is pretty muscled at 17 months, I would imagine him being too fluff at say 95 or over. He has decent boned legs too. Like your guy. Here is a picture for reference. He has been doing XDog weighted vest and pulling workouts and his shoulders are coming up nice. This is a few weeks ago, he is even buffer now lol My point is he is 27.5 inches and 92lbs with muscle. Just wondering where that extra 10lbs is on Rollo because he looks fit too


----------



## Stillworks (Jul 12, 2018)

Czar turn's 1 year tomorrow. He's 106 and loving life. He doesn't know it,but he's getting some bully sticks and a big Hug


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> We are too used to oversized 'everything'. He looks great. Adding 10 pounds will be just adding fat. He doesn't need that.


Wolfy, he's a young boy, still growing! Would not surprise me if he put on another 10 lbs. before he's fully mature.

Long legs = a tall dog, over the regulation height.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> Wolfy, he's a young boy, still growing! Would not surprise me if he put on another 10 lbs. before he's fully mature.
> 
> Long legs = a tall dog, over the regulation height.


I am not against feeding him for growing :grin2: , just against feeding him more to make him gain for looks. Griff is lean and eats twice as much as Deja. He would love the triple amount but it would make him gain useless weight, possibly increasing the risk for Pano or other bone growth-related conditions.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> Wolfy, he's a young boy, still growing! Would not surprise me if he put on another 10 lbs. before he's fully mature.
> 
> Long legs = a tall dog, over the regulation height.


Without a doubt he will fill out and put weight on...


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I just wonder why you want him bigger.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I’d never guess he was even near 100 lbs just judging by photos, my Dobe/GSD mix is very tall and still “only” 90 lbs. it’s a great weight for him, he’s nearing his third year and I don’t expect much if any more growth. Bigger does not mean better, the smaller dogs are more agile, quicker, and less chance of skeletal issues. Not saying anything bad of course, your dog (and others) are handsome in their own rights!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I just wonder why you want him bigger.


I didn't say I want him bigger, I said he's a puppy and still has *natural* filling out to do, so he will inevitably gain weight. It is what it is - he's just a bigger one.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

atomic said:


> I’d never guess he was even near 100 lbs just judging by photos, my Dobe/GSD mix is very tall and still “only” 90 lbs. it’s a great weight for him, he’s nearing his third year and I don’t expect much if any more growth. Bigger does not mean better, the smaller dogs are more agile, quicker, and less chance of skeletal issues. Not saying anything bad of course, your dog (and others) are handsome in their own rights!


He's a tall guy lol takes after his father (6'8) and exactly! That's why I'm happy he's so lean still at such a high weight.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My dog is almost 5 years old, 27.5 inches tall, and is lean and well muscled at 99 pounds. He looks regulation size when alongside my 6 foot 5 inch tall son. :-D


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Dunkirk said:


> My dog is almost 5 years old, 27.5 inches tall, and is lean and well muscled at 99 pounds. He looks regulation size when alongside my 6 foot 5 inch tall son. :-D


See I can already tell that I have a connection with your son because of his tall height, it's sort of like a "tall guy bond" so to say..lol


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

See, I’m on the opposite end... I’m 5’3” and my boy can put his paws over my shoulders easily! I don’t mind, and when I’m out hiking with all three I don’t have a worry in the world!

With my pup Rio, he won’t get as tall as Brinks but definitely is a little beefcake lol


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

See I wish I had a better picture than this but, when Rollo is next to or with me he looks completely average sized b/c I'm 6'8 and around 235-240 lbs lol


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Conversely ....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should hook up with Ryan's club in KC.

Feuerspucken Hundeverein
Contact Club
Blue Springs, MO


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> You should hook up with Ryan's club in KC.
> 
> Feuerspucken Hundeverein
> Contact Club
> Blue Springs, MO


I will definitely do that! Thank you so much!!
-Chuck


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chuck94! said:


> I will definitely do that! Thank you so much!!
> -Chuck


Ryan is a blast. If you have any trouble contacting him, let me know


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Beautiful! And he does look lean, he'll probably be 120 after he totally fills out.


----------



## Brushbunny (Mar 17, 2018)

Here's my 100Lber, Lightning. He is getting closer to 2 years old. He is quite a tall boy.























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

Malibu said:


> Just be adding fat huh. You must not have been any kind of athlete because that is nonsense unless you just sit on your ass and eat more. Any athletic person in the world knows putting on 10 pounds of muscle is easily obtained and I believe you would accomplish the same thing with an active dog.


I know this is old, and I do agree that 10lbs of muscle could be done but it's no easy feat for even a human. With perfect diet and exercise, you're looking at 15-20lbs of muscle gain with arnold level genetics in the first year of lifting. Muscle gains have a diminishing return after that, so less and less each year after the first. A dog would gain less, as they weigh much less. These figures are more so in line with a 180-200lbs man eating a caloric surplus and doing heavy resistance training. That's not gonna happen to a dog. Maybe with a surplus and several years of training with a weighted vest or some sled work he'd be able to gain 10lbs. I personally don't think this dog looks 100lbs, so I don't see any issue with it gaining weight but it's not as realistic as you imagine.


As for the OP. Jax is 115, nearly 2 years old and 31 inches at the withers while very lean. Wouldn't worry about weight gain as long as ribs are still visible. There's definite exceptions to the standards.

4 foot tall fence for reference


----------



## 1Sasha (Jul 11, 2017)

Here is my big girl tips the scales at 62# lol


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

2 year old thread but @Chuck94! if you're still around, your Rollo was a lean 100 pounds at a year old and i'm wondering where he ended up? I have one on my hands lol


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

WNGD said:


> 2 year old thread but @Chuck94! if you're still around, your Rollo was a lean 100 pounds at a year old and i'm wondering where he ended up? I have one on my hands lol


Chuck's dog was neutered young if I recall correctly. That usually has a big impact on long bone growth, body mass, and weight distribution.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Chuck's dog was neutered young if I recall correctly. That usually has a big impact on long bone growth, body mass, and weight distribution.


Ahhh.

Rogan as you know is not neutered yet. 
Weighed him at the pet food store this morning, hasn't gained any weight in the last month, so far so good. Lots of time to fill out still.


----------

